# New planted tank



## Maple (Sep 14, 2016)

Week 5 of this dry-start 55 gallon Rainbow set-up. Aquasoil, Kessil lighting, CO2, monte carlo carpet, trident ferns, with some contrast plants added. Concept and design by a forum member who donates fertilizer to the masses (so I can't take credit for that). 

Just added 4 very tiny yo-yo loaches and 2 SAE's, which like hiding amongst the rocks. First trim just completed. Picture sucks, will try some other options for a better view.


----------



## da_realness (Jul 29, 2016)

Very nice

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PReed (Dec 22, 2016)

It looks beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Nice looking tank.

Host your pictures on one of the many hosting sites so you can post full pics and not files.

Do not use Photobucket, they are scammers.


----------

